# NC Trooper clipped by passing motorist



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.wcnc.com/perl/common/video/wmPlayer.pl?title=www.wcnc.com/0818-trooper.wmv


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Talk about too close for comfort!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know how this even happens. Are these people blind, he was driving a fully marked Camaro. NC recently passed a law that requires motorist to change lanes if safe to do so while passing traffic stops. If not safe to switch lanes you must reduce to safe speed. I'm not sure if you can see it but the driver actually did pull over after hitting the trooper.


----------

